# Eyeshadow help:)



## Bella99 (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi, I just started doing my makeup, and I was wondering how to do a better eyeshadow... Do you have any tips for me , and is this okey for a beginner ... Thank you


----------



## singrsling (Feb 19, 2017)

I think your shadow looks quite good!  I do suggest that to really make your eyes stand out, that you should get your eyebrows shaped and groomed. The eyebrows are like frames for the face and very important. Go to a Benefit brow bar or get a good rec and do that. It is worth it. And you can learn to maintain them yourself. 
It will make a difference and you will be happy with the result. 
Good luck!


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 19, 2017)

Bella99 said:


> Hi, I just started doing my makeup, and I was wondering how to do a better eyeshadow... Do you have any tips for me , and is this okey for a beginner ... Thank you



That's totally fine!

I don't think you necessarily need to get your brows completely "done", though. There are people out there who would love to have full, thick brows like yours. But it's totally up to you!


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Feb 20, 2017)

Lol I like your eyebrows, I was just going to recommend you get a good blending brush (i.e. MAC 286) and just blend together the shadows you applied in the photo


----------

